# Look pedal came out of threads



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Ever had that happen to any of you? I was climbing a steep but short hill and I pulled the right pedal body right out of the pedal case's internal threads. To clarify, it wasn't the threading that goes into the cranks. But the threading that the platform body goes onto the spindle bearings. Not sure if I'm describing it accurately. 

Anyhow, it looks like their is a hairline crack on the body. Could have caused it or it was a result of pulling out. Upon closer inspection of the internal threads, they are very minimal- not a lot of thread turns and not large. I'm not surprised it happened. 

Btw, it was on the Max2 and only a few yrs old, with not a lot of miles on it. It was on my Tommasini that I reserve for my casual Sunday rides.


----------

